# Quien inventó el Ohmetro?



## psyrotz (Feb 20, 2007)

hola soy nuevo en este foro y apenas estoy estudiando electronica y electronica digital, y pues necesito saber quien fue el que invento el ómhetro, lo eh buscado en varios browsers pero nada, disculpenme por poner este post pero lo necesito para una tarea urgente gracias.

saludos


----------



## ciri (Nov 16, 2007)

Acaso fue John Ohm?


----------



## Nimer (Nov 16, 2007)

No encuentro nada en buscadores.
Pero tengo entendido que el señor Ohm fue el creador de 'La Ley de Ohm'.
y teniendo el dato de que


R = V / I

No es muy complicado hacer un dispositivo que mida esto, por ende no creo que aparezca.


"El científico Georg Simon Ohm, mientras experimentaba con materiales conductores, como resultado de su investigación, llegó a determinar que la relación entre voltaje y corriente era constante y nombró a esta constante resistencia."


George Simon Ohm


----------

